# URGENT PRAYERS NEEDED...



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

My Husbands Cousin was in a Motorcycle accident yesterday afternoon on the interstate and things are real bad. He is in intensive care on life support. He has broken bones in his back, broken ribs, two collapsed lungs, one damaged kidney, head trauma, and brain damage that they are comparing to baby shaken syndrome. The Doctors told our family that they have done all they can do for him and its now left up to God and Kenny. The Doctors basically said they dont think he is going to make it and that we need to prepare for the worse.

He puts his life on the line every day to save lives. He is a Firefighter and now he needs support and prayers. His Name is Kenneth Stone. He is suppose to get married April 12th. He has a long happy life ahead of him and we are praying he pulls through this and is able to live his life to the fullest.

Thank You!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Heavenly father, I pray today that you give the Dr. and the Hospital staff the knowledge and the know how, to take care of Kenneth Stone. Lord please give Kenneth the will to go on, and lord I pray that you will be with the family and comfort all of them, and Lord please be with his future bride. 
In your sons name I pray this today.

I will add him to the prayer chain, and PLEASE let us know how he is doing. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

How horrible! :tears: I am very sorry....know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and Kenneth.. ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family. I will most certainly be praying for Kenny and your family, especially his fiance.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayers coming from PA.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Darlene, I am so sorry and will be praying for your family. Laura


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You Everyone for your words of comfort, prayers and support.

He was taken back into surgery this afternoon to relieve some of the pressure due to swelling in his abdomen. The swelling was crushing his diaphragm. Once they brought him back to the intensive care unit they decided to try him on a smaller ventilator and while they were in the process of switching the life support he may have taken a breath on his own. They aren't 100% sure that it was a true breath or just a reflex. BUT the good news is he is now on the smaller life support machines and his lungs are taking on more oxygen. They were able to get his blood pressure stabilized better this evening. Its not were they would like it but its not bottoming out then going through the roof. So every small improvement is great news. The Doctors say No Change or Slow Change is the Best. Our Family is holding up as well as to be expected. We are waiting and praying thats all we can do. God is in complete control and its up to him now.

Again Thank You and I will update as soon as I have more information...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey any good news is wonderful. Prayers going your way and please keep us updates as you can.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do we know if this all happened in the same state? Just wondering if she's close to the hospital?


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Will be praying that he continues to improve.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday was a good day. He was doing a lot better. They have started to allow him to wake up and he is moving his left arm (no movement on his right side yet) and he even opened one eye when someone was joking with him and told him he was ugly.

This Man was on his death bed Wednesday Night and Thursday the Doctors told his Family they needed to make a decision that he was brain dead but if they wanted to leave him on life support any longer he needed to have a surgery due to swelling in his abdomen but they didnt think he would make it through the surgery. His Family agreed to have the surgery and when they got to go back and see him he was doing better. He was put on a smaller ventilator and the swelling in his entire body was going down. He now has his entire intestines on the outside to relieve pressure on his organs. SO now he has an added battle of fighting infection. He spiked a fever of 103 but it has gone down to 100 on its own. As Far as the brain damage they wont know how severe it is going to impact his life until he is fully awake. They did tell the family that the movement he is doing could all just be reflexes but we are hanging onto our Faith and believing that its not just reflexes its Kenny letting us know he is in there and he is fighting this battle not to give up on him just yet. He is no where near being out of the woods but ANY improvement is GREAT NEWS. 

With God's Grace and the support of his Family and Family of Firefighters he is hanging in there.

SO PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR HIM HE NEEDS US TO HELP HIM FIGHT THIS BATTLE WITH OUR PRAYERS! GOD IS THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS COMPLETE CONTROL OVER THIS SITUATION AND GOD IS THE ONE THAT HAS THE FINAL SAY IN HOW THIS ENDS!

PRAISE GOD FOR ALLOWING THE FAMILY ONE MORE DAY WITH HIM AND MAY HE GRANT US MANY MANY MANY MORE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just adding my prayers as I have been already ray:


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Do we know if this all happened in the same state? Just wondering if she's close to the hospital?


Yes we live in the same state as matter of fact our family lives on a 50+ acre track and Kenny lives in the house in front of ours. My Husbands Family has owned this land for many years and have always lived on it close to each other. We go to the hospital every day to visit and support the Family. Praise God we are blessed with being able to do that.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will definitely be praying. 

Keep hanging in there. Sadly my family has had alot of experience with doctors declaring people brain dead and all. God can do it, those movements don't sound like reflexes to me. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thankful that he has many family members with him and praying for him. I'll add mine.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! I was tearing up reading that! I am so sorry and I will be praying for all of you.

Any updates?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this!!! Prayers coming your way for a full recovery ray:


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Everyone. I have gotten sick and feel just awful I will hopefully feel better tomorrow and I will give an update on Kenny...

Please Continue to Pray its going to be a long rough road but well worth every hurdle, bump and tears cried as long as it brings him home again...


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

prayers coming from illinois.


----------

